# Black head



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

My betta when I bought him he had black spots on his head. Now his entire head is black. Does this mean that he's sick? Is is the new bowl?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

A picture would help but no he's OK. Some Bettas have black or very dark colored heads.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

A picture would definitely help! Im sure he's fine, a lot of bettas lose color in the petstores because they are stressed. When they are purchased and put into a much better environment then they were in in the store, they will de-stress and gain a lot more color!


----------

